# tug get together for Calgarians?



## eal (Jun 30, 2011)

Lynn, Joan and I are making a tentative plan for a get-together at the Newport Inn in Calgary on Saturday July 30.  

Who is interested?

Ann L


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 30, 2011)

I am actually in Calgary that weekend as we prep for the Ironman.  So depending on how things work out, I might be able to join in


----------



## eal (Jul 1, 2011)

That would be terrific!  Stay tuned as plans get firmed up.


----------



## spirits (Jul 1, 2011)

*Maybe*

Thanks for doing this but will just be returning from holidays 2 days before that.  Will try to reroute some plans and make arrangements to stay in Calgary to see our son and more importantly get together with Tuggers.  Can see DS anytime


----------



## M&JJ (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to meet some other Tuggers and would drive up from Lethbridge however we will be away on our own vacation at that time.


----------



## eal (Jul 1, 2011)

You could always leave Sunday morning instead...
Think about it!


----------

